# If you want 4 new tires - Today only Sams has a great deal



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was going to purchase tires from TireRack after exhausting most major outlets looking for the best price and installation package. At the last moment I stopped in and asked at Sams what they offer. The deal is identical to Tire Rack and adds free lifetime rotations. Today they do not charge for installation - that is a $60.00 savings over Tire Rack not including the free rotations (and balances ) for the life of the car.

I got an exhaustive quote from Tire Rack - includes balancing, installation, TPMS relearn, minimal TPMS rebuild if needed, no extra for weights, and for a Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18 at $163.95 ea and then went to Sams and they matched the $163. 95 per tire and no charge for the installation, lifetime balance and Rotations.

TireRack: $762.71 no lifetime rotations or balances. (IN tax @ 7%?)
Sams: 691.87 plus tax out the door. (WI tax @ 5.5%)

Sams expects a place to match service for service so I let them read what TireRack offered and kept my mouth shut and let them decide to match or not.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Camcruse said:


> Good deal.


It was a great deal from all the research I have done. I'm happy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I sitting here at Sams waiting on my tires to be installed, bored outta my mind. It seemed like my TPMS I ordered via eBay were never to arrive, but arrive they did. I was starting to worry about my new Blizzaks and what would happen if I kept putting more hot miles on them. 

Soon to see the new LTZ rims on her.

I'll keep ya posted...snore


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was just called back with some bad news - my caliper covers rub on the 18 inchers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They are on and ride nice, slightly more road noise, but grippy. Normally when I take off in the rain, I put it in 3rd gear. i took off pulling my trailer in first and had no wheel hop at all. After parking the trailer, I took off from a stop making a left turn in the rain and I nailed it. No wheel hop, no spin, just pure movement. Now I can tell I have the heavier rims though as the car is a little sluggish compared to before, but not much.














EDIT: I have no idea what this was supposed to say: "They are on an ride nice," except maybe they ride nice???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah the difference in the wheels is definitely noticeable acceleration wise. 

I loved my PureContacts for the incredible traction. They're super grippy in everything. Huge step up from the FR710, if that's what you originally had.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

looks good! great deal!


----------

